# Purchase a CB Radio?



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a CB Radio for my boat. I plan on being out more than two miles from shore on Erie this summer, so I want to take all precautions. I currently have an Eagle 350S GPS Fishfinder, with DSC capabilities. I would potentially like to utilize the CB Radio DSC feature with the DSC feature on my Fishfinder, but I am not limiting myself on choice of a CB radio for this feature. Can anyone recommend a good marine CB radio? Is there a good handheld in lieu of a mounted radio? I heard the handhelds are limited to distance. Like I indicated before, I really only want it for safety reasons. I would like to be in a spending range of $80 to $120. 

Any recommendations on the antenna would also be appreciated.

Are there any other safety items (other than code required) you would advice me to have on my boat if I am out far on Erie. Thanks all!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

vhf radio,not a cb. handheld are good for emergency use only as the batteries do not last if used for BS ing. you need to spend a bit more to get into a fix mount vhf. about $150 will be good. get an 8 ft antenna to be heard at longer range. if your only going out less than 2 miles the handheld work just fine for emergency use as long as you have the battery charged.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

IMO its not the radio that matters its. the antenna make sure u get at less a 8 foot one . with that in mind it will cost together around $175 to $200 i think i paid $75 dollors for my radio at happy hookers and $100 for my antenna at some other marina .


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah you want a marine vhf. I just put a new icon vhf/dsc in our boat last year. Don't have the model on me right now but for about $120 that should cover the radio from West Marine. Add a good 8-10' antenna and you'll be in business.

A CB even though there are marine versions (water proof) operates on the same freqs as regular road CB's. If you get into trouble, you won't have the quick response you need.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

heres a handheld for ya http://cleveland.craigslist.org/boa/1530188174.html


----------

